# Pops brine cure time?



## hondabbq (Oct 13, 2017)

How do you calculate the cure times using pops brine?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 13, 2017)

In general the rule of thumb is 1 day of curing per 1/4" of thickness if the cure is only penetrating from one side. since you will have the meat submerged you can use 1/8" thickness per day.

Pop's also lines out times in his thread

"_Curing times vary with meat, but generally overnight to 2-3 days for chickens and turkeys, 8-10 days buckboard bacon, 10-14 days belly bacon, pork shoulder, whole butts, 3-4 weeks whole hams, 10-20 days corned beef (fresh beef roasts, briskets, rolled rib roasts, etc.)   If whole muscle is more than 2" thick, then inject so it can cure i/o as well as o/i, and/or in and around bone structures, etc."_

http://smokingmeatforums.com/index.php?threads/pops6927s-wet-curing-brine.110799/


----------



## hondabbq (Oct 13, 2017)

So if my porkloin in brine for back bacon is 2" thick, It only needs to be cured for 4 days plus 2 days for safety?


----------



## hondabbq (Oct 13, 2017)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> In general the rule of thumb is 1 day of curing per 1/4" of thickness if the cure is only penetrating from one side. since you will have the meat submerged you can use 1/8" thickness per day.
> 
> Pop's also lines out times in his thread
> 
> ...


----------



## hondabbq (Oct 19, 2017)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> In general the rule of thumb is 1 day of curing per 1/4" of thickness if the cure is only penetrating from one side. since you will have the meat submerged you can use 1/8" thickness per day.
> 
> Pop's also lines out times in his thread
> 
> ...



So based on this theory, why does it take 6 days for a porkloin and 14 days for a belly?
Im seriously confused with this.


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 19, 2017)

I usually cure my loins for 14 days, and also inject the brine into the loin.
I do the same with bacon, except no injection, however i don't wet cure bacon anymore, I think the dry cure turns out a better product.
Al


----------



## hondabbq (Oct 19, 2017)

This calculator from a respected meat smoking site says the contrary. Please have a look at it and reply with your thoughts. By changing the shape of the meat in question the cure time changes. If you used a 9 lb belly and pork loin, all other variables being the same just changing the shape of the meat changes the cure length. This is what confuses me.


----------



## hondabbq (Oct 19, 2017)

smokinal said:


> I usually cure my loins for 14 days, and also inject the brine into the loin.
> I do the same with bacon, except no injection, however i don't wet cure bacon anymore, I think the dry cure turns out a better product.
> Al



This calculator from a respected meat smoking site says the contrary. Please have a look at it and reply with your thoughts. By changing the shape of the meat in question the cure time changes. If you used a 9 lb belly and pork loin, all other variables being the same just changing the shape of the meat changes the cure length. This is what confuses me.

http://amazingribs.com/tips_and_technique/curing_meats.html


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 19, 2017)

I don't know about other sites, but we all have been using Pops brine for years & I haven't heard anyone having a problem with it. His family has been curing & smoking meat for decades, and his advice has always been right on. If you have a question for him just send him  PM, he will gladly answer any questions you have.
Al


----------



## natej (Oct 21, 2017)

hondabbq said:


> This calculator from a respected meat smoking site says the contrary. Please have a look at it and reply with your thoughts. By changing the shape of the meat in question the cure time changes. If you used a 9 lb belly and pork loin, all other variables being the same just changing the shape of the meat changes the cure length. This is what confuses me.
> 
> http://amazingribs.com/tips_and_technique/curing_meats.html




It needs to be cured all the way through.. the cure progressively moves from the outside of the meat towards the centre.. the thicker the cut, such as a pork loin, the longer its going to take to reach the centre of the meat and fully cure

Thinner cuts like belly, the cure has less distance to travel to fully and properly penetrate the meat therefore requiring less time


----------

